# nissen fundoplication take down?



## cynthiabrown (May 4, 2012)

this was performed in addition to open rygbp    we found nissen wrapon its anterior surface coming around from left side to the right. we pushed it back to its original postion , reinforcing the area of the wrap that was uses as part of the fundoplication with sutures..............43360   or  43332 ?


----------

